# Which R35 Rear lights look best? POLL CBA/MY15/aftermarket



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi,

So Which R35 Rear lights look best? Original CBA / my15 onwards or some aftermarket?

Make your choice and post example pictures...

Personally i think i prefer the my15 lights

What do you think?

Chron

CBA - 









MY15 onwards -


----------



## WarrenA (Jun 2, 2016)

Have Valenti on mine











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

I have fitted MY 15 units to my CBA along with a DBA diffuser. Much more GTR'esque IMHO


----------



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

MY15 for me. Can't see me ever swapping mine out, but I do prefer the look of them.

Lol, the poll is a close run thing


----------



## MR 55 GTR (Mar 28, 2017)

I'm a novice here what's the valenti light difference to my15. Looks lovely


----------



## 28SKY (Aug 12, 2018)

MY15 without a doubt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

I believe the Valenti ones arent as bright as the 15 onwards


----------



## AnEvoGuy (Aug 17, 2011)

charles charlie said:


> I believe the Valenti ones arent as bright as the 15 onwards


That’s because it’s a day time picture!:chuckle:


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

AnEvoGuy said:


> That’s because it’s a day time picture!:chuckle:


LOL.

That's the opinion of guys that have them!


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

2015 if I had to choose. But not so much that I'd want to buy replacements.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

CBA/DBA making a bit of a resurgence here.... 9 versus 18 my15+ so far.. those who chose CBA/DBA what makes you prefer them over my15?? what stands out for you? am curious...


----------



## WarrenA (Jun 2, 2016)

charles charlie said:


> I believe the Valenti ones arent as bright as the 15 onwards


They are much brighter than stock 15 lights


----------



## MR 55 GTR (Mar 28, 2017)

Arenghese valenti lights?

http://www.knightracer.com/shop/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=2873


----------



## MR 55 GTR (Mar 28, 2017)

Thinking of buyibgthe smoked lights for my black 17 plate.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

MR 55 GTR said:


> Thinking of buyibgthe smoked lights for my black 17 plate.


see they look ok, bit maybe a bit too bling***glittery**?


----------



## billythefish (Jul 2, 2015)

Smoked Valenti for the win but prob would have gone MY15 if I could have found some at the time of the upgrade from CBA/DBA...


----------



## billythefish (Jul 2, 2015)

Here's a pic of mine in the day. As Warren said, they're very bright at night so no issues there....


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

Or, if you want something completely different!

Nissan GTR-R35 Rear LED Conversion II ? ZLEDSLIGHTS


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

billythefish said:


> Here's a pic of mine in the day. As Warren said, they're very bright at night so no issues there....


Actually they look quiet good in the day, quite afterburner style! i like that! Have you got a pic from the rear straight on on the day? and a few night pics too with/without brakes on...#

Yours are smoked in the middle but not the outside edges...? ....whereas on knightracers the whole light is smoked? http://www.knightracer.com/shop/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=2873 i prefer yours with the red, where are yours from?...

thanks bud

see- 












Evo9lution said:


> Or, if you want something completely different!


completely nasty those ones Daz!


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

Chronos said:


> completely nasty those ones Daz!


The thing about the zLEDs ones is that you can specify exactly what you want. So you can ask for a MY15 look but with the ability to customise as you wish - so if you liked the four reversing lights you could have that or the indicators that flash inside to outside etc.

Personally, for now at least, I like having the original CBA rear lights with just the single light lit up. Probably about the only GTR still like that ...


----------



## billythefish (Jul 2, 2015)

Chronos said:


> Actually they look quiet good in the day, quite afterburner style! i like that! Have you got a pic from the rear straight on on the day? and a few night pics too with/without brakes on...#
> 
> Yours are smoked in the middle but not the outside edges...? ....whereas on knightracers the whole light is smoked? R35 GTR LED Tail Lamps SMOKED i prefer yours with the red, where are yours from?...
> 
> ...


Mine are completely tinted too, the lights are on in the picture which is why you're perhaps getting confused?


----------



## billythefish (Jul 2, 2015)

Chronos said:


> Actually they look quiet good in the day, quite afterburner style! i like that! Have you got a pic from the rear straight on on the day? and a few night pics too with/without brakes on...#
> 
> Yours are smoked in the middle but not the outside edges...? ....whereas on knightracers the whole light is smoked? R35 GTR LED Tail Lamps SMOKED i prefer yours with the red, where are yours from?...
> 
> ...


Mine are completely tinted too but in the first image the lights are on so maybe that's where you're getting confused?


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

billythefish said:


> Mine are completely tinted too but in the first image the lights are on so maybe that's where you're getting confused?


They are growing on me, a set of smoked on Kuro black R35 .. hmmmm


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

Chronos said:


> They are growing on me, a set of smoked on Kuro black R35 .. hmmmm


You'll have to remember to take a brillo pad to the rear lights regularly so that they match the scratched paintwork!


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Evo9lution said:


> Or, if you want something completely different!
> 
> Nissan GTR-R35 Rear LED Conversion II ? ZLEDSLIGHTS





Evo9lution said:


> You'll have to remember to take a brillo pad to the rear lights regularly so that they match the scratched paintwork!


Scratched and Swirly!! Get it right! :chuckle:


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Eba lights


----------



## Davidbenson (Oct 21, 2018)

All look good but MY15 for me. I like to be able to see the rings in the daytime when the lights are off so smoking them loses that effect IMHO.


----------



## rfo5 (Nov 10, 2011)

Prefer the dba lights, at night look like shiny jewellery, when lit up


----------



## carminegtr (May 10, 2004)

Anyone with MY15+ lights who wants to swap MY12 lights let me know lol


----------



## Irish35 (Jan 11, 2018)

rfo5 said:


> Prefer the dba lights, at night look like shiny jewellery, when lit up


Same


----------

